# Slow Cooker Pot Roast--Mushy Vegies?



## maddy

I made pot roast in a slow cooker for the first time today. It was a simple recipe using seared meat seasoned with salt, pepper, garlic, and Worstershire sauce, together with onions, celery, potatoes, and carrots. No additional liquid was called for. Flavor-wise, the dish turned out great, but the vegetables were a mushy mess.

The recipe called for 6 hours on high or 10 hours on low. I used the high setting and actually cut the cooking time by an hour. So I'm a little perplexed about what happened. 

Is this typical with pot roasts prepared in a slow cooker? Have you found a better method that cooks the meat to pot roast tenderness without leaving the vegetables a mushy mess? One thought I had was to add a second batch of vegetables a couple of hours before the cooking time is up. But maybe you more experienced cooks have a better idea.

Thanks in advance for your ideas.


----------



## nostawmama

I almost always add veggies a couple hours in. Even on low my crockpot simmers so I add my veggies maybe 2 hrs before it is supposed to be done. I am an extremely imprecise cook- I almost never time, measure, or follow recipes- sorry I can't give more explicit instructions!

In my experience the meat will normally fair just fine with extra cooking so if the veggies aren't done just keep cooking. Or you could take the meat out, cover with foil and a towel to keep warm while the veggies keep going. I have done both!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

How small did you cut your vegetables? I normally cut my potatoes in half. The carrots I use are from my garden so they are bigger than store bought carrots. I just cut them into 2" chunks. They don't get mushy. 

The onion I slice into thin slices over everything.

I lay the roast on top of the vegetables. I try to get everything in the crockpot by 6:30 am and set the heat on high. I'll check around 11 to see how cooking is progressing. If the roast is tender, I turn the crockpot on warm until half an hour before serving.


----------



## maddy

I'm thinking the vegetables were more like one-inch chunks--which could be the problem. I'll try increasing the size.

Does using a dutch oven, rather than a slow cooker, make a difference in terms of the firmness of the veggies?


----------



## maddy

After perusing the internet, it seems that mushy vegetables are pretty much the name of the game when a crock pot is used to make pot roast. A lot of the commentators out there have suggested adding the vegetables half-way through cooking. Another recommended wrapping the vegetables separately in foil and setting the foil packet on top of the meat to cook. I don't particularly like either one of those approaches because, to me, the real treat with pot roast is the fact that all of the flavors meld together.

So what I've decided to try is this: I'll put a layer of "sacrificial" vegetables into the bottom of the slow cooker, put the meat on top, and cook for the normal 6-10 hours. However, a couple of hours before serving, I'll add a second batch of vegetables to the pot. Hopefully, this way I'll get the super-flavorful _au jus_ (slightly thickened with the starch of broken-down potatoes) and also some nice, firm vegetables. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## billinwv

I never cook on high. The veggies go on the bottom and I cook on low for 6-8 hrs. The new crock pots cook hotter than the older ones imo. This is with a 1.5lb roast with 3-4 medium potatoes, several carrots and a medium onion.


----------



## dlskidmore

Perfectly normal. In some dishes I actually count on this to make a sauce from the mushy veggies, and serve with something fresher. (I cook onions and tomatoes with my pork shoulder and then make BBQ sauce from the leftover liquid to serve with my pulled pork, then serve lightly cooked green beans beside.) In other dishes I cook the parts separately and just do a couple hours on low to meld flavors and reheat before serving.


----------



## Annsni

When I make pot roast in the crockpot, I use the best recipe - a can of cream of mushroom soup, an envelope of onion soup mix and a can of Coke (regular, not diet). It always turns out SOOOOO good!! I cook my veggies separate because I can just add the gravy to the top of them if I want. But this recipe never fails to please!


----------



## werb2008

I throw them in halfway thru the cook time if I am going to be around,if not I will use my pressure cooker for the spuds and the carrots.


----------



## TerriLynn

Those sacrificial veggies that you put under your pot roast could be potatoes, then scoop them all out and mash them for a separate meal.


----------

